# Consultation codes for Illinois Dept. of Public Aid



## ollielooya (Sep 27, 2012)

New to dealing with Illinois Medicaid and wondering if they still accept the consultation codes.  Since the inpatient consults are still on the physician fee schedule for 2012, guess I got my answer.  This particular physician didn't think they were still a reimburseable code and just wanted to make sure.


----------



## ollielooya (Sep 28, 2012)

anyone?  Consult codes allowed for MCD for Illinois?


----------

